# Question - Springs: 1 1/2" drop or stock?



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone have opinions or pics of a 70 Goat with the front 1 1/2" drop and rear 2" drop springs?

I am getting ready to buy the complete suspension kit and am not sure which way to go. I like the height that the car is at now with the old springs. Does the stock springs make the car look too high?

I know a lot of goats are restored and the springs are replaced, but the sale ads or pics never say what spring configuration they used.

Any help/opinions appreciated.


----------

